
Black Holes May Have ‘Hair’ That We Can See - jonbaer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/black-holes-may-have-hair-that-we-can-see-11546534202
======
nyc111
Stephen Crothers thinks black hole is an absurdity and does not exist except
in the imagination of physicists:
[http://vixra.org/pdf/1508.0106v1.pdf](http://vixra.org/pdf/1508.0106v1.pdf)

------
nyc111
He does not mention that a black hole is defined as a dimensionless
mathematical point whith infinite density.

